# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Mensch und Technik x 15



## krawutz (20 Sep. 2021)




----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2021)

Wieder mal was zum 

:thx:


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2021)

Na wo isse denn?


----------



## comatron (22 Sep. 2021)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Man glaubt gar nicht, wie klein diese Abspielgeräte heutzutage geworden sind.


----------

